# أستفسار من أهل الخبرة



## spotcolor (10 مارس 2013)

* يوجد لدي شركة عرضت ان تبيعني سائل جلي وصابون سائل لليدين جاهز معبأ ببراميل وان اقوم انا بتعبئتها بعبوات خاصة وان اضع عليها شعاري واسمي التجاري
لذلك في حال كانت النوعية ضعيفة هل بالامكان التعديل عليها حتى تصبح جيدة
اي ان اضيف عليها بعد ان استلم البراميل الجاهزة سواء لسائل الجلي او لصابون الايدي 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
*​


----------



## spotcolor (11 مارس 2013)

يا أحباب يا خبراء الرجاء الاجابة بأسرع وقت ممكن 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## spotcolor (11 مارس 2013)

98 مشاهدة يا جماعة 
أقل مايمكن اكتبوا شي ......... حتى لو كلمة 
يا خبراء الرجاء الاجابة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم افضل ان تشتري المادة جاهزة بالمواصفات التي تريدها لان هناك انواع عديدة من المواد تختلف في مواصفاتها من حيث المنشأ ولتعديل المواصفات قد تحتاج الى تكلفة عالية وانت في غني عن ذلك 
وبتوفيف الله


----------



## spotcolor (11 مارس 2013)

مشكور جدا لردك استاذ نبيل 
طيب هل يمكن اضافة كمية من التايلوز او الغليسيرين للبراميل حتى تزداد الكثافة وترطيب الجلد او اي مادة تزيد من رغوة التركيبة 
اي ان تكون الزيادة او الاضافة من المحسنات وليس من الاساسيات


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
نعم اخي يمكن اضافة تكسابون لزيادة الرغوة او تايلون لزيادة القوام او بعض العطور ولكن هذا قد لايحسن الجودة عامة ولكنة يحسن بعض المواصفات 
اما الغلسرين فزيادتة سلبية اذا تجاوز التركيز 3 % كحد اقصى
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## atef7000 (12 مارس 2013)

الأخ الكريم اضافة التايلوز بعد عمل الصابون هيكون فى الوسط القاعدى وده هيخليه يكلكع ولايذوب فى الصابون وعملية تعديل الصابون هتحتاج خبرة ومهارة وتكلفة وليه انت مجبر على ذلك المصنعين كتير والحمد لله هات عينة من الصابون الأول وقول لنا مواصفاتها ايه وسعر اللتر كام وهنفكر معاك انشاء الله


----------



## spotcolor (12 مارس 2013)

شكرا جميعا لردودكم ولتفاعلكم واعتذر عن التاخر في ردي لان النت موجود في المكتب وليس المنزل اي لا استطيع المشاركة الا في الفترة النهارية
استاذ نبيل لو فرضنا قمت بزيادة التكسابون او التايلوز فماهي الكمية المطلوبة لكل 100 كيلو سائل جلي جاهز وهل تكفي فقط عملية الخلط والتحريك ؟
الاخ عاطف سأجلب التركيبة وساضعها هنا للنقاش بها ولكن كما وضحت فأنا لا ارغب بتعديل الاساسيات فقط اريد اضافة محسنات يعني رغوة او زيادة الكمية او القوام ليكون اكثر لزوجة
وشاكر لكم اهتمامكم


----------



## spotcolor (13 مارس 2013)

للرفع


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 مارس 2014)

تعديل التركيبه يحتاج الى خبره فى حالة ان تكون انت المصنع وتعرف مكوناتها واحيانا لا يفيد التعديل فما بالك بتركيبه تجهل مكوناتها - وانا مع رأى ان تبحث عن مصدر اخر او تضع شرط مواصفات من البائع - اما الحصول على منظفات جيده واسعار تجاريه معقوله فهو متاح -لكن منظفات متواضعه مقابل اسعار متواضعه - فلنتوقع مثل ما توقعت من مشاكل


----------



## wael_QWE (20 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

